# Review RF 24-105mm F4 IS L



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Ozarker (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Great review of what looks to be a really good and inexpensive (For "L") lens for walking around. I think that when I finally get an RP, I'll get this lens with it.

One other thing I found interesting was the manual focus indicator on the screen. I'm wondering whether or not that feature is exclusive to using RF mount lenses or if it will work with: (a) EF lenses, (b) legacy manual focus lenses. Anyone know?


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 19, 2019)

It can't be good, it's no Wonderful Sony.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 19, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Thanks for posting. Great review...
> I think that when I finally get an RP, I'll get this lens with it.
> ...


100% agree here 
Great review and great value walk around lens.

If/When I go R/RF this and the RF35 will be my first two lenses.


----------



## BillB (Jun 19, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> 100% agree here
> Great review and great value walk around lens.
> 
> If/When I go R/RF this and the RF35 will be my first two lenses.


Looks like Canon got something right.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 19, 2019)

BillB said:


> Looks like Canon got something right.


No! Never! It‘s not a Sony! 

Honesty, it always cold be better, also the RF24-105. But what would be the tradeoffs? Size? Price?


----------

